# "Angelpuff" auf Bali



## Wollebre (9. Juni 2008)

hier ein kleiner Bericht über alle die etwas gegen aber auch für "Angelpuffs" haben. Kenne einige in Deutschland und hatte während meines 4wöchigen Urlaubs auf Bali die Freude an einem Teich zu angeln, wie ich ihn bisher noch nicht gesehen habe. Gepflegt wie ein Park, in Abständen in das Wasser hinein gebaute Angelplätze. Jeder voll überdacht, versehen mit Tisch und Stühle, Strom- und Wasseranschluss. Ein kostenloser Guide der die Köder an den Haken hängt, keschert und in den Seztkescher verbring - nur Angeln muss man noch selbst.
Bedienung für Essen und Trinken an den Angelplätzen. Angegliedert ist ein topgepflegtes Restaurant. Es ist ein Salzwassersee. Fische: Snapper, Baramundi und Boonefish. Snapper werden mit Garnelen, Baramundi mit Garnelen oder 
Popper und die Boonefische mit einem speziellen Teig geangelt. Die Mischung des Teiges will ich mal hier an einem Forellensee ausprobieren. Wenn das hier zu gebrauchen ist, lasse ich mich breit schlagen die Mixtur hier zu posten. Und nun das Beste: für vier Std Angeln, ausgiebiges Abendessen und Trinken IRP 255.000 = EUR 17,50
ach ja, die Fische wurden noch kostenlos küchenfertig gemacht. Das Hotelpersonal hat sich später riesig gefreut.
ach ja, meine Frau wurde 9:2 Sieger ........
Aber zu dem Teich war es nur ein Abstecher. Ziel war little und big game und Brandungsangeln. Leider war dafür noch nicht die richtige Zeit gekommen, so dass ich Mitte Oktober nochmal hin fliege. Außerdem wurde mir von unterschiedlichen Leuten gesagt, dass eine Woch vor und eine Woche nach Vollmond man lieber zu Hause bleiben sollte,das steht dann auch in keinem Reiseprospekt.....
Grüße, Wolle
habe noch einen schönen Filmschwenk von der Anlage. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den hier posten kann??  (62,5 MB)


----------



## Wollebre (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Angelpuff" auf Bali*

Teil 2
noch ein paar Bilder
Innenansicht des Restaurants und für den dicken roten bin ich nach Bali geflogen.
Ist ein Ruby Snapper, äußerst leckerer Fisch, bringt im Verkauf 10x soviel als ein Tunfisch, gefangen auf 350g Jig in ca 220m Tiefe an der Steilküste zu Lembongan
(kleine Insel gegenüber der Ostseite von Bali)  Das  Fahren mit den traditionellen Balibooten ist eine richtig geile Sache. Kein Schaukeln,  Kränken, fliegen  förmlich über das  Wasser.  Beeindruckend war die Fahr über den Wellenkamm in der über 2m hohen Brandungswelle. Das hätte keins von unseren Plastikbooten ausgehalten.


----------



## DonVito (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Angelpuff" auf Bali*

-mit genau so einem "Baliboot" war ich letztes Jahr auch immer draussen zum Poppern ( das Dorf/Ort hieß "Padang Bai" und ist im Osten Balis) 
Leider hat zu der Zeit nicht viel gebissen...ein paar Jackfische von amtlicher Größe haben den Popper zwar immer verfolgt, teilweise bis 1 Meter zum Boot, haben sich aber nie zum Biß verleiten lassen...
Und wenn der Popper nach Wurf aufs Wasser geknallt ist, hat man nur links oder rechts davon kurz das Wasser brodeln und kochen sehen. War am Anfang noch ganz lustig, aber bald hatte mich doch irgendwie der Frust. Zum Glück kenne ich dort einen Einheimischen der auch poppert, und der erzählte mir ahnliches. (Selbst beim Trollen ist uns zu der Zeit nichts an den Haken gegangen...)
-Meine Angelerinnerungen an Bali sind also recht "angespannt"...
Gruß :v


----------



## don rhabano (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Angelpuff" auf Bali*

coole Sache...


----------



## der_Jig (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: "Angelpuff" auf Bali*

hi, 

ich fliege nun in drei Wochen mal wieder nach Bali und auch meine anglerischen Erlebnisse dort sind bisher eher mau.

Das mit dem "Forellen-Puff" finde ich ja mal witzig, hast du da vielleicht noch ein paar Daten oder eine Adresse??

Speed-Jigging ist dieses mal auch bei mir angesagt, habt ihr da ein paar Infos oder Ansprechpartner, was dann eben nicht so eine "Touri-Nepp" ist?

Danke


----------



## Wollebre (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "Angelpuff" auf Bali*

hi, schreibe mir mal eine mail und gebe deine telefon no. durch, ich rufe dann an.
ich fliege mitte okt wieder für 4 wochen. im moment ist dort nichts tolles los.
ab ca. mitte okt. gibt es dann auch tun, marlin und schwertfisch.
nur des angelns wegen sollte man lieber nach lombok fliegen. da gibts das ganze
jahr big game! aber meine freunde wohnen halt alle auf bali.
gute jigging rute nicht hier kaufen sondern auf bali! ca. € 50,00 !!! ebenso beste japanische geflochtene schnüre gibts dort zum ausverkaufpreis und auch die jigs und popper. in denpasar sind drei angelgeschäfte
lass von dir hören,
wolle


----------



## der_Jig (4. August 2008)

*AW: "Angelpuff" auf Bali*

hey wolle,

ich hab dir letzte woche eine pn geschrieben und warte auf deine antwort


----------



## der_Jig (8. August 2008)

*AW: "Angelpuff" auf Bali*

in knapp 10 Tagen gehts los bei mir... Wolle??


----------



## outang (23. November 2008)

*AW: "Angelpuff" auf Bali*

Moin - habe den Job hier abgegriffen :
http://www.khries.de/forum/showthread.php?t=5506
:vik:
hab daher wohl auch genug zeit zum fischen .
angelpuff ist zwar nicht so mein ding (hallo Kronen Kurt !)
aber wer weiss.
Hast du die adresse für mich ? 
bin da im norden - nähe singaraja / bondalem
Terima kassi


----------



## Wollebre (23. November 2008)

*AW: "Angelpuff" auf Bali*

liegt ganz im Süden links an der Einfahrtstrasse zum Benoa Hafen.
Wenn man in der Nähe ist, kann man wohl mal vorbei schauen, aber vom Norden fast 4 Stunden auf der Straße zu liegen (Durchschnittstempo max 40 km/H), und zurück muss man dann auch noch, dafür lohnt sich die Fahrt nicht.
In dem Teich kann man Boonefish (viele Gräten) so in der Größe wie Forellen in unseren Angelteichen, Snapper und kleinere Baramundi angeln.
Bin gerade seit gestern von einem 4Wochen Urlaub von Bali zurück und kann nur empfehlen, mit lokalen Fischern zu sprechen und mit denen zum Angeln zu fahren. Ich habe für ca. 5 Stunden immer Rp 355.000 (ca. € 24.00) bezahlt. Gefangen wurden beim Jiggen, Tun, Grooper und Amberjack. Der größte genau 10 kg in ca. 200m Tiefe und hat beim Drill meine OKUMA 40lbs Jigging Rute zerlegt. Schnur Hemingway Professional 25 hat sich bestens bewährt ebenso die vorher aus den USA importierte Rolle Fin-Nor OFS75 (ZEBCO übernimmt den Vertrieb, hatte die Rolle aber noch nicht verfügbar)


----------



## Wollebre (23. November 2008)

*AW: "Angelpuff" auf Bali*

und noch ein paar pics


----------



## outang (23. November 2008)

*AW: "Angelpuff" auf Bali*

alles klar,
 da ich noch ein paar tage ranhänge - bin ich also flexibel- 
wo hast du denn so deine " besten " erfahrungen mit den einheimischen/ fängen gemacht ?
war mal vor 20 jahren auf gilli trawangan und bin da mit ausleger boot , handleine und fetten wobblern  los und hat geklappt.auf barracuda
kauf mir gerad in der elektronischen elektrobucht in downunder für den  urlaub (JAJA )  - siehe hier im board  sydney -nsw , mein geraffel zusammen- 
schon mal:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330277388645&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014
das könnte ich dann ja glatt nach bali durchschiffen lassen- wenns downunder überlebt...
auf jeden fall schon mal besten dank für die tips !!!


----------

